# Aspiring writer in need of tips



## Anachronomicorn (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm a 29-year-old Michigander in desperate need of a creative outlet, so I decided to give writing a try. I am going to start off with short stories, and hope to work my way up to a full-length fantasy novel that's brimming with philosophical exploration, comedy, and good ol' fashioned violence! 

I have almost no writing experience, and grammar is not my strong suit, so please feel free to share any tips, advice, or experiences that you feel would help. Also, I love to make new friends, so please feel free to post about yourself. I look forward to learning from you and perhaps in time to contribute to your learning experience as well. :hi:


----------



## Anachronomicorn (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot! My favorite authors include Richard Adams, Mary Renault, Neil Gaiman, George RR Martin, HG Wells, Terry Pratchett, Robert E Howard, and Peter S Beagle. I hope to one day be able to blend their influences into a coherent story. :highly_amused: Who are some of your favorite authors?


----------



## Jared77 (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome, Anach!  I'm new here too and also want to write a fantasy novel, in the vein of "science fantasy."  I'm a big Tolkien-ite (who isn't right?).  The Silmarillion has had a profound impact on me, perhaps more than the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Anachronomicorn (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, Jared! I'm a big fan of sci-fi/fantasy blends. Have you read anything by Karl Schroeder? He does a great job of mixing elements from both genres. I've never read The Silmarillion, it's a lot harder to find than the LOTR and The Hobbit.


----------



## Jared77 (Apr 28, 2013)

Karl Schroeder - funny you should ask.  I just bought and am reading The Complete Idiot's Guide to Publishing Science Fiction - by Schroeder and another guy.  I haven't read his fiction though.


----------



## Nickleby (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Anachronomicorn. You'll find plenty of good advice here. I can tell you three things about writing you must never forget. One, writing is the best way to learn to write. Two, anything anyone tells you about your work is subjective. Three, there are no rules, only guidelines, and don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Anachronomicorn (Apr 28, 2013)

Tyvm, Nickleby. I'll do my best to take your advice to heart.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 28, 2013)

The Silmarillion


----------



## PiP (Apr 29, 2013)

Anachronomicorn

A warm welcome to WF. You've certainly come to the right place for tips, advice and experiences.

Carole


----------



## stevetaylor67 (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Anachronomicorn. Any help via tips and advice you require will no doubt come your way when you post some writing on the forums, which I see you can already do as you've reached ten posts in good time! Feel free to send me a link to your work and I'll help if I can.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.  To answer your question about who isn't a Tolkien-ite . . . Me.  Read LOTR and the Hobbit.  Tried reading Similirion.  Couldn't stand it.  I prefer my reading with some teeth.


----------



## Fei (Apr 29, 2013)

hello. welcome to the forums


----------



## Anachronomicorn (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey, thanks everybody! You make me feel right at home. XD And thank you ppsage for the link, that's not a bad price at all. I'm starting my first short story today, I think it'll feature a gifted child and a unicorn. Wish me luck!


----------

